# Erdos to be Chief of the ODNR Division of Mineral Resources Management



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Lanny E. Erdos has been selected to oversee the states Division of Mineral Resources Management by ODNR, Interim Director Scott Zody.More...

More...


----------

